# Die Dreigroschenoper



## Guest

Here's an excellent documentary about the Weill/Brecht musical "Threepenny Opera" with background information and reference to the 1931 film. I learned many things I didn't know!! The son of director Georg W. Pabst is interviewed but there are no subtitles available for these limited sequences:






And a very good comparatively recent recording available here on U-Tube:


----------

